# Gollum-Hero, or Evil?



## Rohansangel (Mar 31, 2002)

Is Gollum a hero, or is he evil? Without him, the ring might not have been destroyed. But, he is kind of evil. What do you think.

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Goro Shimura (Mar 31, 2002)

He is evil.

Nevertheless... his torment and lonliness combined with his being completely eaten up with the ring makes him very pitiable.

There was hope that he might be "cured," but good ol' Sam spoiled that bit...


----------



## Nicholas Blake (Mar 31, 2002)

Of course he is evil. He led Sam and Frodo to Shelob to kill them, and betray them for the ring. He may have saved the day by falling into Mount Doom, but he is not a hero.


----------



## legoman (Mar 31, 2002)

Evil, he did not intend for the ring to fall into the crack, I am sure he did not intend to fall into it himself. He intended to take the ring off frodo and have it for himself, but this did not happen. The only thing in his defense is that he was drawn by the rings power therefor may not have had his own judgement. But still he killed his best mate to get it in the first place, tell me thats not evil, and that was before he even touched the ring.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 31, 2002)

Gollum was definately an evil villian bent on the destruction of Frodo. As a member of the rabid bats, I strongly oppose any mention that Gollum was the hero. He tried to murder Sam and Frodo, and then take Preciousssss for himself!!



Note: dont take me seriously from this point in the post downward......


The Ring was so tired of being with Gollum that it wanted to be destroyed to get away from the slimy greasy guy, that had never taken a bath in his life.


----------



## shadowfax_g (Mar 31, 2002)

Gollum is not a "hero", but not an evil by nature.

He had been an ordinary hobit until he was "captured" by the Ring (I regard the murder of Deagol was also by the force of the Ring). Therefore he was a victim of the Ring.
I guess Bilbo and Frodo also could be a slave of the Ring but for Gandalf's help.

I like the scenes that Gollum gradually opened his heart to Frodo and started showing affection. But nasty Sam destroyed it! Sam was so unfair to Gollum from the beginning, when Gollum actually had not done evil yet.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 31, 2002)

This is no personal attack Rohansangel, but this thread has only one correct answer to it and there was not much point in posting it. Gollum was evil because he was corrupted by the Ring, it poisoned him for 478 years corrupting him entirely, he was no hero for destroying the Ring. He wanted to claim it for his own once more and it was unfortunate for him that he tripped and fell. End of thread.


----------



## Khamul (Apr 1, 2002)

If you want to argue about gollum, it is probably better done in Stuff and Bother......


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 1, 2002)

He is not evil in and of himself, the ring itself drove him to do the many things he did, and since he possesed it so long, it had a permanent hold on him. All though it did torment him he no longer had a decision in wanting it or not. But, he did murder Deagol, so I guess that does make him semi evil, but then again the ring even then could have been swaying him subtley. And although the ring was no longer possesed by him, he longed for it. So all in all no Gollum was not evil, he was corrupted by the ring.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 1, 2002)

Evil. And Sting got the idea of the Ring suiciding from me!


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yay Gollum is on break I believe but he is going to kick yall's butts for the suicide comment. LOL

Gollum was pulled into evil by lust for the ring. This power was beyond his control so he was not willingly evil. He was close to redemption at the end except for the interference of Sam. Tolkien called this perhaps the saddest moment in the entire book. Pity and merchy were shown to gollum because the evil was inflicted upon him. That pity and mercy allowed good to overcome evil in the end,with evil playing a part.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 1, 2002)

You use ya'll in Ireland?


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats Dublin, GA

We do however drop a few pints!!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2002)

First of all, I would like to thank all the people who are nice to Gollum and I would like to formally invite you to become members of the greatest club: The Gollum Fan Club. And now to the arguement. As it has been said before, yes, he was partly evil. Sometimes that's what skitsophrenia does to you. Sorry about that. Nick, he was leading them through Shelob's lair because it was a shortcut. He only decided to let her eat them after Sam was evil to him. Even if he did get the Ring, he would have only used it to catch fish. He never tried to take over the world, okay? Which everyone seems to think happens when you have the Ring. Talk about resistance! That thought never occured to him! Thank you, shadowfax_g and Nazgul_Lord! My thoughts exactly! I'm not even going to talk to Ulairi. He's evil. Thank you Strider97 for telling me about this place. Poor Smeagol. He was the hero.


----------



## Khamul (Apr 1, 2002)

Yea....right

END OF THREAD


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you, Sting. I believe I have cleared things up.


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 1, 2002)

YayGollum - yes, I fancy Gollum.
How to join the great Gollum Fan Club?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2002)

Come to the Stuff and Bother section! Right now evil anti-Gollum people are attacking it! Help out! Yay! I got another member!


----------



## tyeruler (Apr 3, 2002)

*gollum good or evil*

I think that Gollum was no doubt evil......but he had some heroic qualities that cannot be forgotten and dismissed. I mean after all he did in the end destroy the one ring. Did he not save all of Middle-Earth?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2002)

Yay again! As I have said before, he was the ultimate in unlikely heroes! Most people are like, yeah, Frodo was an unlikely hero. Gollum was an even more unlikey hero! Who suspected that he would be the one to save Middle Earth? Nobody! Thank you, Tolkien! Very unnexpected outcome!


----------

